# Mozilla + XFT = bug

## timofey

Странная вещь: я поставил Gentoo, собрал GNOME 2.4.0... Запускаю Mozill'у (с XFT и Gtk2 собранную) и вижу: на русских сайтах (но не на всех, а на некоторых, напр., http://www.linuxshop.ru/) видна только кириллица, а латинские буквы исчезают. Причем опять-таки не все! Никогда такого в Mozill'е не видел. Никто с таким не сталкивался?

----------

## svyatogor

Та же самая трабла иногда наблюбается в MozillaFirebird 0.7. Такое ощущения, что это как-то связанно с темой GTK2.

----------

## timofey

Я не поленился  :Wink:  и поэкспериментировал, т.е. убрал новый GNOME и XFree и поставил те X и GNOME, что идут на втором диске Gentoo 1.4. Результат: на этом сайте всё OK, кириллица и латиница видна и показывается одинаковым шрифтом. На том же linuxshop.ru - латинские буквы видны, но показываются совсем другим шрифтом, чем русские... Интересно. А потом, значит, ставишь XFree-4.3.0-r3, GNOME... и что-то происходит. И еще наблюденьище: Konqueror (и после установки новых версий X и GNOME) ведет себя так же, как Mozilla до того: латиница - совсем другим шрифтом, но видна... Так что следы, по-моему, ведут к XFree и связанным программам...

----------

## Unik

та-же проблема наблюдалась на файрберде 0.6x и 0.7, под гном 2.2 и 2.4

решилось просто - выбор нормально-выглядящего шрифта + форсирование (те чтоб всякие там CSS и прочие не смогли шрифт поменять). Убого, зато "как бы" без глюков   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> следы, по-моему, ведут к XFree и связанным программам

 

и, видимо, данной программой является xft/freetype.

----------

## timofey

 *Quote:*   

> выбор нормально-выглядящего шрифта + форсирование

 

Это понятно. Хотя неэстетично.   :Sad: 

----------

## ba

пропишите пути к шрифтам в /etc/fonts/local.conf

----------

## timofey

Они там и есть. Как бы я без этого пользовался GNOME'ом и Mozill'ой? Конечно, шрифты записаны в /etc/fonts/local.conf...

----------

